# Prayers needed



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Please pray for my twin sister Jan. She is in the hospital with Covid and has taken a turn for the worst. Sorry to say she was one of the foolish ones that didn’t believe in the vaccine and look where she is now.

Thank you.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Such heartbreaking news. She will be in my thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## knit bunny (Oct 5, 2013)

????????


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

????


----------



## lilyspirit (Jul 16, 2017)

Prayers for your sister, sadly believing or not don't stop covid really, may lessen your chance a tiny bit from what I understand but cov9d doesn't discriminate and each person is loved by someone 

Prayers xoxox


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

????????????


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

So sorry that you have to go through this. So many friends and family suffer because of bad decisions made by loved ones. I pray for your sake Jan recovers.


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Can they give her some of the new drugs that help with COVID? Prayers being sent for her recovery.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I believe that they have increased the meds, which ones they are giving her I don’t know.She has two things against her, she only weights 90 pounds and we are 83 years old.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

My sisters were twins and felt stronger for each other than they did for me. My prayers are with your twin for recovery and strength for you.


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Praying for your sister.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I’m so sorry for your sister, praying for her.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Praying for Jan's recovery.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sending prayers for a recovery and no lingering after-effects for Jan. God bless her.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Prayers for strength and comfort to you and yours. At times like this, who did or did not do something doesn't really matter anymore. It doesn't change the love or the worry. I hope you're surrounded by comfort to help you both through this.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sending prayers


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Twins do have a very special bond.Jani and I were told that when we were together we always shut other people out. We were dumbfounded when we heard that and didn’t believe it until my mother said that we had always had done that even to her. That was very shocking to us. It is very hard to explain but she is like my other half.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Does she live near you and are you able to see her? I can only imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Very sad news. Such a shame the antivaxxers are able to lead people down this path.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I will pray for your sister's recovery.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Terrible news, prayers being said for her and you too. Look after yourself.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I will keep Jan and her family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

Prayers and thoughts to your sister and your family.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

I’m so sorry your sister is I’ll. Sending prayers for both of you.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Jeanie L said:


> Twins do have a very special bond. Jani and I were told that when we were together we always shut other people out. We were dumbfounded when we heard that and didn't believe it until my mother said that we had always had done that even to her. That was very shocking to us. It is very hard to explain but she is like my other half.


I am an identical twin and we have never been that close and even live in different continents. I have lost two brothers to the dreaded nicotine tubes, but the women in our family never smoked. I can't imagine how I would feel if my sister was seriously ill, but exactly as you say, even if not that close, she is part of me in a way that I could not explain. I would not quite be me if she was not around, even so far away.
I wish her well. About 95% of people hospitalised are not vaccinated - so sad...
Thinking of you!


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

Hope she gets better


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Nasty situation I pray your sister pulls through wish this wretched thing would disappear. Take care and thinking of you with prayer


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Prayers!


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

Praying for Jan and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Prayers going out for both of you


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Prayers


----------



## moof (Jan 12, 2017)

????????????????????????


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your sister. Please tell as many people as possible about what happened to her; perhaps someone will avoid the results your sister is having. As if caregivers weren't overworked enough, "nonbelievers" get to take up more beds and pile on more stress on caregivers. Very sad that it is all unavoidable.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your sister. Sending peace and health.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers will be said for you, your sister & all your family!!


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

prayers


----------



## Mariette R. (Dec 31, 2015)

Prayers for her


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

So sad to hear this. Praying she will recover and get others to protect themselves.


----------



## LauraJ66 (Mar 27, 2019)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Sending prayers to your sister and warm thoughts to you.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

You both will be in my prayers.


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

May our Lord heal Jan and restore her to good health. Amen.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I will keep you both in my thoughts. Jan for a speedy recovery and you for you to stay strong.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

????????


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

I lost my twin brother a couple of years ago to a bad accident; my heart goes out to you. Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## bfriedman (Mar 2, 2012)

I will pray for your sister - for healing and a full recovery. There are people who have died from Covid even after receiving the vaccine. We are still learning the about this virus and also the efficacy of the vaccine.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

May the Good Lord help you and your sister through this Jan. I feel for you as I also have relatives who would rather die than admit they're wrong about Covid vaccines.


----------



## dleh (Oct 21, 2013)

So sorry for your distress. Praying for you and your sister.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I will pray she makes it.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

bfriedman said:


> I will pray for your sister - for healing and a full recovery. There are people who have died from Covid even after receiving the vaccine. We are still learning the about this virus and also the efficacy of the vaccine.


Yes, some people who were vaccinated did get reinfected and died, for example Colin Powell. However, 95% of the people in ITU are not vaccinated. Some are even asking for the vaccine upon hospital admission. We are still learning, yes, but we do know that the vaccine protects a lot more than no vaccine… Not 100% but a lot more than no vaccine.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Prayers on the way. Hope they help.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Praying


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Praying


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm hoping that your sister makes a full recovery. I'm so sorry that she's so ill. Please keep us posted.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mlab said:


> Yes, some people who were vaccinated did get reinfected and died, for example Colin Powell. However, 95% of the people in ITU are not vaccinated. Some are even asking for the vaccine upon hospital admission. We are still learning, yes, but we do know that the vaccine protects a lot more than no vaccine… Not 100% but a lot more than no vaccine.


I think that Colin Powell's cancer also added to the causes of his death. He was such a terrific person, and I'm so sorry he's died. We've lost so many good people this year.

Hazel


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

Sending prayers for you,your sister and her caregivers. God bless


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

I am so sorry. Sending you prayers and love.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am praying for your sister. I had a dear friend that passed away from covid on Friday. She had had covid before the shots were available. She did get the shot when it became available and she got her booster shot. Don’t be to hard on your sister. Who’s to say what the right thing is. ????????


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

So sorry. Jan needs our prayers now despite her reluctance to vaccinate. Praying for you, too.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Prayers coming your way, and praying that your sister recovers.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

bokemom said:


> Prayers for strength and comfort to you and yours. At times like this, who did or did not do something doesn't really matter anymore. It doesn't change the love or the worry. I hope you're surrounded by comfort to help you both through this.


I agree. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

that is not really fair to say as there are thousands of people who took the vaccine and have died anyway. for some reason todays society seems to have forgotten the individuals rights. After reading Robert KennedyJr.s book on the real doctor fauci there are a lot of facts that make you distrust the system . We have lost family on both ends. the ones who have taken the shots and those who have not so please do not be too hard on your sister for chossing not too. that is her right.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers being said for your sister! Please keep us posted!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers for healing


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Sending best wishes to yours sister for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry for you but angry at your sister for adding to the stress of the docs and nurses caring for her, and they do CARE for her.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I’m so sorry you are going through that experience. I will have both of you in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Kate T (Sep 20, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your sister. Prayers are being sent.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Sending prayers for full recovery.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I am SO sorry for your sister.. Prayed for her and you. About people that don't take them, some persons are extremely immunity compromised and ill, and refuse the vaccine as a better form of discretion. As for me Ive nothing against the vaccine whatsoever but I do know if a tiny, rare minority of those vaxxed get an adverse reaction, I will be one of those "very rare exceptions". No need to brow beat and shame those who don't, what good does it do??


----------



## cilla (Nov 6, 2011)

Praying for your sister and you.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts and lots of prayers for your twin sister and all that are involved with her healthcare.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just said a prayer for complete healing and a quick recovery for Jan.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Prayers of course. It is so sad that people are not getting the shot and then so very sick. I pray she will recover and be wiser. Dear lady, she thought she was doing a good thing and she wasn't afterall.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

????????


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Prayers for your sister. I cannot believe all the people who think they don't need the shots. I am talking about some in my family, but you cannot tell some people anything. I quit trying years ago.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Sending prayers!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

So sorry. Prayers for her recovery


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Prayers for Jan's speedy recovery


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers for both you and your sister. Sometimes both hurt so know you could be feeling her pain. 

Bless them Lord.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers for both you and your sister. Sometimes both hurt so know you could be feeling her pain. 

Bless them Lord.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers for both you and your sister. Sometimes both hurt so know you could be feeling her pain. 

Bless them Lord.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers for both you and your sister. Sometimes both hurt so know you could be feeling her pain. 

Bless them Lord.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers for both you and your sister. Sometimes both hurt so know you could be feeling her pain. 

Bless them Lord.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers for both you and your sister. Sometimes both hurt so know you could be feeling her pain. 

Bless them Lord.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers for both you and your sister. Sometimes both hurt so know you could be feeling her pain. 

Bless them Lord.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> Please pray for my twin sister Jan. She is in the hospital with Covid and has taken a turn for the worst. Sorry to say she was one of the foolish ones that didn't believe in the vaccine and look where she is now.
> 
> Thank you.


I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for sure. My sister was also one who didn't believe in the vaccine and she passed away last Monday, Dec 13th, from Covid. I pray you do not lose your twin.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

I will pray for your family, I am so sorry your sister has to go through this.

~Admin


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for you both.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Sherries, I am so sorry for the loss of your sister. Her oxygen count really low yesterday so they increased the oxygen and her meds. She is responding quite well to the increase so God willing she will recover.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for the prayers for my sister Jan..


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope she continues to improve. That would be a wonderful Christmas gift for both of you. God bless you.


----------



## dorianne (Jan 18, 2012)

So sad, sending prayers


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

my prayers are with you both


----------



## knit bunny (Oct 5, 2013)

Jeanie L said:


> Thank you to everyone for the prayers for my sister Jan..


How is Jan doing?????


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

For everyone who said prayers for my twin sister Jan I want to thank you. Jan passed away on December 30th.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeanie L said:


> For everyone who said prayers for my twin sister Jan I want to thank you. Jan passed away on December 30th.


So sorry Jeanie. The death of a loved one is so hard even when expected. God bless you.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Sincere condolences. It’s so difficult with any sibling but I imagine a twin’s special connection makes it even more painful.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeanie L said:


> For everyone who said prayers for my twin sister Jan I want to thank you. Jan passed away on December 30th.


How sad. I'm sorry you sister was misled about Covid vaccinations. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

My prayers for you and all that loved and cared for her. I hope the memories of a life lived can provide points of light in this dark time.


----------

